# Mogambo Guru



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Been reading this guy's columns for several years, now. Actually, I am an off and on reader, as it can get a tad redundant. Anyway, here is a couple of paragraphs and a link to the rest.



> ...And perhaps it was that same kind of sloppy inattention to detail and not "thinking things through" that explains, to some degree, how I had, in my last Mogambo Guru newsletter, declared that the price of bonds had halved, which is NOT true, because interest rates had doubled, which IS true, as pointed out by Junior Mogambo Ranger (JMR) Dick P., whom I mention because he is the only one who did not use the words "half-wit, lowlife moron" anywhere in his email informing me of, ahem, my error.
> 
> So please ignore that part of that newsletter, but the point was how Completely Freaked Out (CFO) I am by the doubling - doubling! -- of interest rates, and accentuated by my lingering paranoid hostility about the recent court case where it was revealed that the government has, by virtue of the Exchange Stabilization Fund, the absolute authority to secretly manipulate any and all markets, including the gold and silver markets, which were the issue at hand, thus committing a legalized fraud on a massive scale.
> 
> ...


Current Issue


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Is there room behind the couch?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

retired guard said:


> Is there room behind the couch?


His couch is in his bunker. His family has their own couch outside the bunker. :lol:


----------



## rebroome (Jan 16, 2014)

Ever read James Dale Davidson's The Great Reckoning, or the The Sovereign Individual? I read both several years ago and he and his co-author, Lord William Rees-Mogg, were amazing at how closely they predicted the current state of affairs in the country but almost 20-25 years ago. I still re-read these two books from time-to-time. The appendix to the The Great Reckoning reads like a prepper's guidebook before the term prepper was even invented, right down to the safest places in the country to live and one of the reasons I live where I do in Montana.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

That was the book I first read about economic failures - caused me to buy silver in 1988/93.



rebroome said:


> Ever read James Dale Davidson's The Great Reckoning, or the The Sovereign Individual? I read both several years ago and he and his co-author, Lord William Rees-Mogg, were amazing at how closely they predicted the current state of affairs in the country but almost 20-25 years ago. I still re-read these two books from time-to-time. The appendix to the The Great Reckoning reads like a prepper's guidebook before the term prepper was even invented, right down to the safest places in the country to live and one of the reasons I live where I do in Montana.


----------



## rebroome (Jan 16, 2014)

Ripon said:


> That was the book I first read about economic failures - caused me to buy silver in 1988/93.


It is a amazing how well it still holds up. Given the market action lately, I am going to haul it off the bookshelf and peruse it again. The guy was almost prescient. I know he moved to New Zealand a few years back, but that has turned out badly for him.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rebroome said:


> Ever read James Dale Davidson's The Great Reckoning, or the The Sovereign Individual? I read both several years ago and he and his co-author, Lord William Rees-Mogg, were amazing at how closely they predicted the current state of affairs in the country but almost 20-25 years ago. I still re-read these two books from time-to-time. The appendix to the The Great Reckoning reads like a prepper's guidebook before the term prepper was even invented, right down to the safest places in the country to live and one of the reasons I live where I do in Montana.


Hell, read Atlas Shrugged. Ayn Rand correctly predicted our current financial state as well as the current state of our government in 1957.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

I've read MG in the past - really liked his stuff but some of the recent stuff has been a little different and haven't spent much time catching up on it anymore.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> I've read MG in the past - really liked his stuff but some of the recent stuff has been a little different and haven't spent much time catching up on it anymore.


His bunker-prepper humor is a scream, to me.


----------



## rebroome (Jan 16, 2014)

Inor said:


> Hell, read Atlas Shrugged. Ayn Rand correctly predicted our current financial state as well as the current state of our government in 1957.


I have read Ayn Rand -- Atlas Shrugged, The Fountainhead, etc. All great works for sure. She was an exceptional author. Thank you for bringing her up. She speaks to us using the voice of fictional events to put forth her philosophy. She does it very well. What James Dale Davidson did in The Great Reckoning, was to take us from philosophy and fiction, to facts and actions to take. He did this years ago before the entire prepper movement even started.

Actually in my current book I use writing techniques similar to what Ayn Rand used, but many decades later, to describe in my novel what I think could actually happen to us. Let me also state, unequivocally, I am certainly no Ayn Rand. But... I think it useful to bring all of us to the present day America and what I see happening all around us right now, sometimes using my first hand, close range experience but in a fiction format.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rebroome said:


> I have read Ayn Rand -- Atlas Shrugged, The Fountainhead, etc. All great works for sure. She was an exceptional author. Thank you for bringing her up. She speaks to us using the voice of fictional events to put forth her philosophy. She does it very well. What James Dale Davidson did in The Great Reckoning, was to take us from philosophy and fiction, to facts and actions to take. He did this years ago before the entire prepper movement even started.
> 
> Actually in my current book I use writing techniques similar to what Ayn Rand used, but many decades later, to describe in my novel what I think could actually happen to us. Let me also state, unequivocally, I am certainly no Ayn Rand. But... I think it useful to bring all of us to the present day America and what I see happening all around us right now, sometimes using my first hand, close range experience but in a fiction format.


Mayhaps, read the linked column/rant/article?


----------

